# BSOD - PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA - driver ntkrnlpa.exe



## sless (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi

I have been getting a blue screen every 2/3 weeks. I am a bit of a novice with the technical side of computers so easy instructions would be much appreciated. I managed to find a free utility on the web which displays the BSOD dumps (Blue Screen Viewer). My computer is a Packard Bell running Windows 7 (originally Vista). I was getting the BSOD under Vista also although I'm afraid I can't remember if it was the same fault (the utility only seems to show that last 2 dumps).

The latest couple of dumps state PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA caused by driver ntkrnlpa.exe ?

I have attached screen shots of the Blue Screen Viewer.

Can anyone help?

Many Thanks

Robert


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try the Hotfix on this Microsoft page:
 "0x00000050" Stop error occurs when you run an application that uses the RegSetValueEx function on a computer that is running Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista or Windows Server 2008​


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to TSF!

Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

and re-post the information to your next reply.


----------

